# When to replace the mailbox and pipe due to Creosote build up?



## cmayna (Jul 25, 2019)

I have noticed that since I installed the mailbox mod in early 2017, everything has been running just fine, but finally started to look in the mailbox and OMG, there's a lot of black gunky stuff hanging from the ceiling of the mailbox and of course the aluminum tube has a nice dark coating on the inside.

No taste issues what so ever.  Just a visual and stickiness issues of the box and tube.   Maybe I should build a new mailbox mod and retire this old one?   or.......if it ain't broke.......


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 25, 2019)

I wouldn't build a new one, just scrape out your mailbox and replace the tube if your concerned, personally I would just scrape out the mailbox and call it good,(but that's me)


----------



## cmayna (Jul 25, 2019)

Yup,  i did scrape a bunch of junk off the ceiling of the box and am now smoking more Salmon.  Just couldn't believe how much yuk had accumulated over the past 2.5 years.  Yes a lot of yummy fish have come and gone.

Here's a pic of the mailbox doing some Salmon as we speak....


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2019)

I just tap on the mail box and whatever falls off I wipe out .


----------



## cmayna (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks.  Yeah, think I'll just kick back and relax over this issue. Knowing I have all the ingredients to make another mailbox mod sitting in the rafters of my shop is good enough for me right now.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 25, 2019)

you could run a brush down your tube also to clean it a little if you wanted, also if you want i'll try a piece of your salmon  to make sure it's safe to eat


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2019)

I like the 4 inch pipe . I have that on the lower half of mine .


----------



## cmayna (Jul 25, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> you could run a brush down your tube also to clean it a little if you wanted, also if you want i'll try a piece of your salmon  to make sure it's safe to eat


Jim, if you lived nearby, I'd give you a bunch.  I've got lots


----------



## cmayna (Jul 25, 2019)

Why didn't I consider that?   Will do it when I get back from vacation.  Thanks Holly2015.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 25, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Why didn't I consider that?   Will do it when I get back from vacation.  Thanks Holly2015.


why don't you come to Pa. on vacation with some of that salmon!!!


----------



## cmayna (Jul 25, 2019)

Jim,
When you come to San Francisco..........  LOL!     Going to Alaska this next week.

I guess I could just wait on the mailbox clean until so much creosote is built up and hanging from the ceiling that it is preventing me from sliding in the AMNPS.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2019)

Craig,
This situation might take a Few "Contemplation Beers" to Solve!

Bear


----------



## siege (Aug 9, 2019)

You can pick up a chimney brush at your local hardware store .  3" or 4" diameter, 6" long, and made to thread on to long handle sections.  Just tie a piece of cord to it, an pull it through your mailbox and pipe. Be like cleaning a very big bore shotgun.


----------



## Smokinoak (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey Old Goat, how did you get that 4" pipe to fit in the side of your MES? ?


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 10, 2019)

James Cardinali said:


> 4" pipe to fit in the side of your MES?


It reduces down to 3 inch . I have the same thing on mine . 4 " out of the mail box , then reduces to 3" .


----------



## tallbm (Aug 10, 2019)

My mailbox mod is a sturdy "one piece" design and I get that creosote crust build up as well.  Fortunately I just grab the whole thing with 1 hand and tap it on the side of the house (brick) and that knocks the big stuff lose and I just dump that junk out.  The mailbox mod is ready to go again :)


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 10, 2019)

In my description of my external smoking box:

Mailbox (Popcorn) Mod (with a small twist)

I also described how I clean it after each smoke, using my ultrasonic cleaner. I also clean the "smoke scrubber" which is a metal mesh that traps additional creosote, beyond what condenses on the metal surface.

I also posted about my experience with how creosote build up can (and does) affect the taste of your food:

Cleanliness Is Next To Godliness ... But Does It Taste Good?

So, from my own experience, it is really important to remove creosote build up, if you have that problem. I suspect that those who use more traditional smokers, like offsets, don't have to worry about "gunk" buildup, because it is probably tasty stuff. However, shiny black creosote imparts a numbing, bitter taste to food, and you don't want any of that. Unfortunately, the really, really slow air exchange in electrics, and the nature of how smoke is produced (especially with the factory chip "burner" inside the smoker) means that they produce far more creosote.

So while my "clean after each use" is probably overkill (although my ultrasonic cleaner makes it trivial to do), my food sure tastes better now.

I also periodically clean the smoker itself which, despite using the external smoker ("mailbox mod") still gets a buildup and, when I pre-heat the smoker to 275 before each smoke, I see lots of smoke coming out of the vent, all of it from the stuff (mostly creosote) that is on the walls. That will obviously mix in with my new smoke, once I start cooking, and degrade the taste of my meal. 

You can find out more about the significant limitations of using electric smokers at this excellent "science" site:

Summary of electricity as a barbecue fuel:


----------

